# The Smarts Behind Ricky Ledo's Contract



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Ricky Ledo's contract negotiations were going badly. Which sounds a little ridiculous. The Mavs selected Ledo with the 43rd pick in the draft, meaning he was a second-rounder with very little leverage and almost certainly no place else to go if he wished to play in the NBA anytime soon. His track record to that point was spotty. He played for several high schools and logged zero minutes in college after being ruled academically ineligible. He looked so disinterested in some pre-draft workouts that officials from two teams told me they'd concluded that Ledo was “undraftable.”
> 
> And yet Ledo and his agent, Seth Cohen, were locked in fairly contentious negotiations with Dallas officials during much of the NBA’s Summer League in Las Vegas. Those negotiations, and several others, shined a light on the NBA subculture of second-round picks — an asset type teams have found increasingly valuable under the restrictive new CBA, and one that brings a bit more negotiating wiggle room than a first-round pick with a set salary slot, according to several team executives and player agents. Want to know how smart your favorite team is with the cap, or how much it values a particular second-round pick? Pay attention to the nuances of that player’s contract and salary.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4697336/the-smarts-behind-second-rounder-ricky-ledos-contract

Worth a read. This is more about a trend in the NBA as a whole. Explains why the Mavericks would sign a second rounder such as Ledo to a deal.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The exact same thing happens often in KVBL.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

There are contract negotiations for second round draft picks in KVBL?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> There are contract negotiations for second round draft picks in KVBL?


Not the negotiations - the result. Controlled cost 4-year deals that wind up low risk for the GM.


----------

